# Aumentar potencia en un Walkie Talkie



## outime (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola gente,

Estaba buscando cómo aumentar la potencia de entrada y salida de mi pareja de Walkies (Talkcom TC400).

Tengo entendido que, independientemente de comprar una antena o no (que eso saldría más que caro), existe la posibilidad de poder abrirlo y cambiar la potencia de salida, que por defecto son 500 mW.

Espero que me podáis echar una mano, un saludo.


----------



## alfayomega (Dic 28, 2007)

nececitas saber la frecuencia de trabajo del equipo para diseñar la etapa de potencia con el transistor adecuado y la antena adecuada para usarla la frecuencia de transmisión y recepcion es un dato importante para la fabricación de los equipos


----------



## Rasfaelv (Jul 26, 2018)

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo por aquí y quería iniciarme con una consultita, a ver si alguien puede iluminarme un poco.

El tema es que me han pedido que vea si puedo subirle la potencia a unos walkie talkies. El modelo es "Retevis RT81" y en las especificaciones de la etiqueta da la siguiente info:
- Potencia 10W
- Frecuencia 400-470 MHz
- DMR digital transceiver

Por lo visto, alguna vez le han llevado otros walkies a un chico que los abría y modificaba para aumentarle la potencia (esta vez me lo han pedido a mi, que estoy aquí de prácticas ).
Alguien sabría mas o menos qué habría que tocar al abrirlo? ¿No son 10W una buena potencia de salida ya, y se conseguiría mejorar el alcance cambiando la antena por ejemplo?

*Edito*

Por lo visto, para aumentar la potencia en el Retevis RT81 en concreto, no es abriendo el walkie para modificar algún componente, sino a través de algún programa ¿Os suena alguno? 

Un saludooo!


----------



## chclau (Jul 26, 2018)

10W me parece una potencia, no buena, sino buenisima, para un walkie talkie.

No creo que sea muy conveniente andar transmitiendo a mayor potencia que esa con un aparato que esta al lado de la cabeza.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2018)

La potencia máxima la determina la tensión de la batería, por software la puedes reducir, pero no aumentar.

Si necesitas mayor alcance podrías recurrir a un amplificador lineal (y su fuente) externo.

También puedes conseguir alguna mejoría actuando sobre la antena.


----------



## Rasfaelv (Jul 27, 2018)

Muchas gracias!



Fogonazo dijo:


> La potencia máxima la determina la tensión de la batería, por software la puedes reducir, pero no aumentar.


Y si la resistencia es variable (potenciómetro) ¿no podría ésta modificarse vía software? y con ello por tanto la potencia...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2018)

Rasfaelv dijo:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> 
> *Y si la resistencia es variable (potenciómetro)* ¿no podría ésta modificarse vía software? y con ello por tanto la potencia...


¿ De que resistencia estás hablando ?


----------



## Rasfaelv (Jul 30, 2018)

Bueno la verdad que comenté eso sin abrir y ver el circuito... no me refería a alguna resistencia en concreto. Fue que pensé en que potencia y resistencia están relacionadas inversamente.
Aún así, el software no deja modificar nada de eso, es para ajustar la configuración de los canales, encriptación, etc...
Lo único que alude a la potencia es que deja elegir entre Alto o Bajo en el apartado 'Tx Power' en cada canal/frecuencia, y por defecto aparece ya en alto.
Así que probaré con otras antenas a ver si así el alcance mejora.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 30, 2018)

En los equipos modernos de comunicaciones la señales "dosificables" se pasa por IC dedicados que mediante la comunicación de este con el micro-controlador principal del equipo se encarga de administrar estas(potencia, nivel de modulación, nivel de sub-tonos, silenciador, etc).

Ejemplo de ello es el IC M62364P usado en equipos de la marca Yaesu/Verterx, (ahora Motorola).

Para los ajustes "críticos" se suelen utilizar software de servicio especificas para cada modelo y marca de equipos, distintos a los de manipulación de canales, etc.

La alteración de parámetros considerados seguros por el fabricante lo único que reduce/compromete es la vida útil de los equipos.

La potencia es una función que no guarda una relación lineal con la señales recibidas y generalmente para ser apreciada variaciones en un extremo de la comunicación, se debe multiplicar por factores de 10 en el generador o mas.

Lo que se puede "hacer dar" de mas a un equipo mediante la alteración de algún parámetro, seguramente ni siquiera sera apreciado en el otro extremo de la comunicación, dado que los equipos actuales se encuentran mas que exigidos en muchos aspectos.

Si se necesita incrementar señales, hay que estudiar las alternativas según el caso especifico y ver por donde se puede incrementar(antena, amplificador externo, altura sobre terreno y una larga cantidad de etc).

Saludos.


Ric.


----------

